# EV Trike build start.



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

Aloha, I like seeing different EV builds here on this forum, so since I am starting mine, I will throw in some pix so far, and open it up for suggestions from you guys: 
To make my trike (not your typical trike, it is for me who is in a wheelchair) I started with a Suzuki rf900 and a rf600. that I got as pictured for $200.00 each.

the 900






and the 600








I stripped them down and did a little welding and here is the stage I am at.







and the side view








I am thinking through cosmetic options for farings, etc. as well and learning about what "guts" I am going to use. I feel I will eventually be at Lithium, with 96V and proper controller. But probably do it "on the cheap" and buy a parts golf cart for $300 or so and go 48V with Lead acid to play around. Thereby getting the knowledge to figure out the good stuff. 
Here is a photo of my current ICE moped/trike that does 75MPH.








I open the floor to comments. (in case it is hard to understand from the photos, I go up with my wheelchair between the "two bikes or mopeds" and HANG ON!.
thanks Francis


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Good to see something different being built.
Are you building the trike in the same format as the scooter?
Did you build the scooter too and are you using both engines on the scooters?


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

Woodsmith said:


> Good to see something different being built.
> Are you building the trike in the same format as the scooter?
> Did you build the scooter too and are you using both engines on the scooters?


Aloha, Same concept as the scooter, but framing is beefed up and configured differently so it will be stronger. The two photos do not show the complete frame yet with battery areas, etc. (I have not designed it yet).

Yes I built the scooter and 5 others for myself from 50cc to 250cc since 1993.

Only one motor .... 75mph is fast enough!

Francis


----------



## kek_63 (Apr 20, 2008)

Lookin good Francis.

This is probably old news to you ttp://www.mobilityconquest.com/index.html but their fairing design leaves a lot of space for batteries etc.

I'm sorry, but I'm not having any luck finding pictures of the local trike I told you about,
Keith


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

kek_63 said:


> Lookin good Francis.
> 
> This is probably old news to you ttp://www.mobilityconquest.com/index.html but their fairing design leaves a lot of space for batteries etc.
> 
> ...


Aloha, Keith. I am trying to make the smallest and lightest using "Sport bike" format that I can. The link you sent above is nice, but about as big as a car, which is not my thing. But you are right, you Could put a ton of batteries in there!!
Francis


----------



## _GonZo_ (Mar 23, 2009)

COOL

Very nice work and very creative.


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

Aloha all. I have been playing around with the Suzuki Farings and have taped and bent the stock faring. Of course I have to cut and reweld the frame part showing on the left side of the photo and make supports, I will be making a screen for the area behind the wheel.

But do you think this style has possibilities?











Francis


----------



## gtdave (Dec 9, 2009)

I think that has lots of possibilities, it looks very cool actually. I would say with a screen behind the wheel and the fairings mounted like that the bodywork wouldn't be far off.


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

> spdas said
> Yes I built the scooter and 5 others for myself from 50cc to 250cc since 1993.
> 
> Only one motor .... 75mph is fast enough!


Do you have one wheel driving or do you have a differential?


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

mxmtech said:


> Do you have one wheel driving or do you have a differential?


Aloha, one wheel driving. Anticipating the next question... low to medium power there is really no pulling to the left (if motor is on the right). With Hi power motor such as my 172cc tricked out two stroke, (1hp/10#) it will pull a lot to the left but it is manageable. 
Francis


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

Aloha, all. I just bought an old GEM car to use all the guts out of. As you know, it is a 3.5 or 5hp 72v motor/controller/dc-dc converter/contactors. Seems like I could use even the whole wiring harness as well as the GEM had brakes, turn, headlight, horn, etc. 

What do you all think?

Hopefully not a big whoops... The motor is an open face with internal splines like this one on Ebay. Anyone know of an adapter for it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/DC-Motor-GE-5hp...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9cad5f56

thanks
Francis


----------



## mxmtech (Apr 21, 2009)

Thank you. You did answer my main concern but just to satisfy my curiosity what does


> 172cc tricked out two stroke, (1hp/10#)


 mean?


----------



## spdas (Nov 28, 2009)

172cc tricked out two stroke, (1hp/10#) 


Aloha, about $1500+ in performance upgrades to a 172cc scooter engine. Exhaust alone was $450.00. Stock the motor is around 8hp. After modifications it is around 30hp. 0-60mph is 5.2 seconds. Not many street performance cars can beat in traffic light drags. Power to weight was about 1hp to 10 pounds of weight.


Now on with the EV!!

Francis


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Anything new on a trike forum?


----------

